# can you keep multies and ocellatus together?



## ice (Jul 26, 2003)

Hey Guys

I've currently got 1m/2f multifasciatus in a 20G long and i'd like to put in some ocellatus gold with them. Has anyone tried these before? *** had both separately, but not together.. also didnt have occies for very long so not 100% sure on their aggression levels against other types of fish. Can anyone describe/ predict how they may interract with eachother? Is this tank going to be big enough for a trio of each?

thanks in advance!!


----------



## SlawDawg (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm sure most will agree with me that your tank is only large enough for one species of shellie. The multies and occies will fight for territory and shells.

You could add a calvus or some smaller julies to go with the multies.


----------



## ice (Jul 26, 2003)

ahh ok..that's a bit disappointing.

How big would my tank/ footprint need to be to incorporate a trio of each?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You will hear about the odd tank that has multiple shellie species in a smaller size, but 72" and extreme aquascaping is probably what you need to have the best odds. It's usually safer not to mix shellies.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

You can try it in a 4' if you have experience with both species.


----------



## bossfish (Jun 1, 2005)

I kept 2 colonies of multies and a pair of brevis in a 4 foot tank successfully for a couple years. In my own experiences with occies they can be very nasty. I wouldn't recomend trying it in suck a small tank. If there was any aggression your multies would be on the loosing end and in such a small tank they couldn't get away. They would most likely either be killed outright or die of a stress caused illness.


----------



## KATALE (Jul 25, 2008)

currently i have been experiencing with a few shellies myself.. its a 30g and consist of:

10 multies
10 or 11 gold occies
10 cuadopunctatus

the tank is loaded with alot more shells than fish and the multies and 
gold occies are both breeding.. if i c the aggression getting too bad or decide
to make it a species only tank, then i will seperat the groups.. so far so good. its been a couple 
months and i love the way the tank looks. i mat give them a 40g if all continues well


----------

